# Fusso vs FK1000P which do you prefer?



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am ordering one of the above on monday, at the moment I am leaning towards FK1000P, although I cannot ignore the hype Fusso has generated.

Please vote


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Never used Fusso but FK1000P is fantastic stuff. Just finished putting 2 coats on the swift today and it's extremely glass like in appearance


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Both very good wax's.I think you would be more then happy with either one.SJ.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Fk1000 is more versatile,


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fk1kp


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Used Fk1000 yesterday, very user friendly


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fusso. Can be used for anything that fk1000p can be used for but looks better and beads much better


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Fusso. Can be used for anything that fk1000p can be used for but looks better and beads much better


In all honesty I find fusso to be exactly the same,"epic beadage":thumb:.SJ.


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

I've not used fk, but yesterday I used fusso dark for the first time. After working out the hard way you only need a tiny amount, I'm impressed by it. It chucked it down this morning and water just sheeted off with ease and better than BSD. As its PTFE, it'll last ages. It seems to act more as a sealant to. The downside is, it I not very glossy but you can remedy by applying a nice wax on top. Im waiting for my Sirius to arrive to try that on top.


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I do already have AG HD Wax, I'm also going to do my mountain bike with it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fusso works well on wheels too.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Fusso. Can be used for anything that fk1000p can be used for but looks better and beads much better


Iv just had some fusso delivered, can't wait to use it. I was thinking to put fusso down, then c2v3 finishing with double speed, anybody know if that would work?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> Iv just had some fusso delivered, can't wait to use it. I was thinking to put fusso down, then c2v3 finishing with double speed, anybody know if that would work?


Seems a bit too much mate. Id stick with either Fusso or Double speed and then C2V3 on top but not all of them.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Seems a bit too much mate. Id stick with either Fusso or Double speed and then C2V3 on top but not all of them.


I did think it would be slightly excessive, probs go with fusso then c2v3. Never used fusso before but The only reason I'm considering double speed on top is for the shine the shine the carnauba could offer.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> I did think it would be slightly excessive, probs go with fusso then c2v3. Never used fusso before but The only reason I'm considering double speed on top is for the shine the shine the carnauba could offer.


It depends what you're wanting Fusso to do. If its for winter protection just go for 2 coats of Fusso and it should last - looks great btw IMO (really glossy).

If you want shine then Fusso and Double speed


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder if all the posted vote's are based on members who have actually used both or just guess work and band wagon vote's as to make a conclusive choice you would have had to tried both waxes me thinks.SJ.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have but too far apart to really make a fair comparison. I do remember FK being ridiculously easy on and off and left a nice finish on metallic silver.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> I have but too far apart to really make a fair comparison. I do remember FK being ridiculously easy on and off and left a nice finish on metallic silver.


Your correct mate:thumb:FK is the easier out of the two to buff off as fusso can be a tad grabby but the finish and beadage sheeting of fusso is better in my opinion but durability is about the same.I feel a test coming on.SJ.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It probably depends on what you are looking for in a LSP. 

FK1000p is very user friendly, long lasting, decent beads and a decent sheeting abbility. It should last you through the winter (5-7 months) depending on several things.

Fusso is harder to work with, longer lasting than FK, great beads and a great sheeting (self cleaning) abbility. Some folks said they are just miserable because they have Fusso applied on the car and they dont even have to wash the car. They applied it 4 months ago and its still beading and sheeting like crazy! Someone even said he hasnt even washed the car in 3 months because its doesnt even get dirty! The rain washes it!

So... if you are lazy buy some Fusso, if you like to detail your car regularly take FK.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an use both.
For me fk1000p is the go to for anything that gets hot or extra dirty (alloy wheels and exhaust tips etc)
Fusso is for everything else (paint and glass etc)

Both are great and you won't be disappointed by either


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

A&J said:


> It probably depends on what you are looking for in a LSP.
> 
> FK1000p is very user friendly, long lasting, decent beads and a decent sheeting abbility. It should last you through the winter (5-7 months) depending on several things.
> 
> ...


Some people also talk pure s#!te :tumbleweed:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Some people also talk pure s#!te :tumbleweed:


:lol:What's that saying about opinions are like....SJ.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol fusso, like anything else loses its beading properties when dirty bit re beading is awesome. I put some on once and didn't wash the car for months. Thought it had been removed but once washed, it's back! Fusso is the terminator!!

It's not hard to use unless you use too much. You just need to dab and wipe. You shouldn't be able to see it on the paint initially, that's how thin it should be


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have C5 for wheels, might put a bit on brake callipers after painting them? It's just going to be for paintwork


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

just wondering whoever voted here does own both?

otherwise its not a fair vote


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

kevinle said:


> just wondering whoever voted here does own both?
> 
> otherwise its not a fair vote


Got Fusso Light & Dark and also FK1000 and have used all three and whilst FK is very versatile for me the Fusso has better beading and sheeting and just edges it on durability.

When I've used the FK its been on a base of FK215 and I've washed using FK shampoo.

Neither product is bad


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting results here, the poll says FK1000P but the comments all seem to suggest Fusso is better?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

white91 said:


> Interesting results here, the poll says FK1000P but the comments all seem to suggest Fusso is better?


Some people like cheese and onion while other's like barbecue flavour crisp same as this poll they are both good waxs and as I said at the beginning you will be happy with either both durable and both look good on clean paint the choice is yours.SJ.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> I wonder if all the posted vote's are based on members who have actually used both or just guess work and band wagon vote's as to make a conclusive choice you would have had to tried both waxes me thinks.SJ.


That's what happens with most stuff on here

Hence I stopped posting as much

Bandwagons everywhere

Fk for me all day long


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

neither are necessarily expensive however you could start with a smaller sample of fk to see if you like it;

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-1000p-high-temp-paste-wax-sample/prod_666.html

but then again you may as well just buy the full size fk imo


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

tried both,like both,not a lot between them but as said fusso just a little more fussy to use unless thinly applied,but that's the same for most products ....personal choice as to which you want to try as neither is that expensive .....just remember if you buy the full size tin of either it will last a very long time


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think you'll be disappointed either way but personally I find Fusso to be more durable and the beading/sheeting slightly better. FK1000P on the other hand is a bit more user friendly.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like them both a lot. 

I love how easy fk1000p is. Cheaper than fusso (not by much) but does seem to go further. 

I remember detailing a car just before I sold it and it rained heavily that night. It just so happened to be a jaguar s type R (400bhp one). It was voated in Fk. Put it this way, the beads looked epic on the car but we're completely gone before the end of the road. The guy who test drove the car (and bought it) couldn't believe what was happening to the water one the bonnet as it hit the windscreen and disappeared. I think that alone sold the car haha.

I find fusso very good and does get rid of water but not quite as easily. It does last a long time. Seems to glow more than shine where as Fk shines more than glows in my opinion. All subjective of course.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Should point out that Fusso can be applied wet so no need to dry the car. Also, it's filling ability is very good so on crap paint, it will reduce the visibility of scratches somewhat


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Should point out that Fusso can be applied wet so no need to dry the car. Also, it's filling ability is very good so on crap paint, it will reduce the visibility of scratches somewhat


vast majority of paste products fill. :thumb:.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

out of them 2 fk would be my choice.way more economical then fusso.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martin.breslin said:


> I've not used fk, but yesterday I used fusso dark for the first time. After working out the hard way you only need a tiny amount, I'm impressed by it. It chucked it down this morning and water just sheeted off with ease and better than BSD. As its PTFE, it'll last ages. *It seems to act more as a sealant to. *The downside is, it I not very glossy but you can remedy by applying a nice wax on top. Im waiting for my Sirius to arrive to try that on top.


it is a sealant mate.


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Right I've decided to go for FK1000P, I've pretty convinced performance between the two is very close. FK has been around for years, and people still talk about it! Plus it's marginally cheaper


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

You will need to prize the lid off with a screwdriver.
Even tho it looks like a tin of tuna you won't need a can opener


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

I like thread like this which states out facts and we can have better understanding of what consumer think of the product. I have notice most of the consumer has difficulties in applying and we would like to know what sponge have you use to apply, and no doubt about user friendly part, fusso coat does take little bit learning curve after a few times you get a hang of it easily.










The Authentic premium sponge would solve the difficulties in putting on and buffing off, and those who had tired it before will certainly agree.

And about bandwagon issue, every time is the few faces saying same things, should have probably state out why like many users in here gives opinion and proper knowledge, instead of just saying negative or make a joke of it. ( We are not just saying particular to this brand we seen in few other brands and the same few people in FB and several forum pages)

In fact the item has been in the market for quite awhile now probably about 2 years, and hype should have gone now. I do get it gets boring when everyone start to recommend same item, lets face it, it probably happen to other item as well in the Detailing sector.

But end of the day honestly is the product perform any bad? I believe it create a benchmark in certain functions for the price, if it is poor product it would have died down in a short period of time.

As a distributor we spend low budget on marketing and the product popularity mainly it comes from word of mouth.

It becomes very frustrating when repeatedly see people saying i don't like it but i can't tell why ( The most ridiculous reason i have heard is it comes from Japan, At that moment i just can say you win!)

At the end of the day before i started distribution of the brand i am an enthusiast myself like many but not a marketing agent or big company, i truly believe and know what i am doing.

Jackie


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Have heard so much about FK1000P, I will be getting a pot next


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

NipponShine said:


> I like thread like this which states out facts and we can have better understanding of what consumer think of the product. I have notice most of the consumer has difficulties in applying and we would like to know what sponge have you use to apply, and no doubt about user friendly part, fusso coat does take little bit learning curve after a few times you get a hang of it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With regard to the applicator, the supplied applicator with Fusso is too rough and hard resulting in over application and hence, leads to difficulty removing. I haven't found the Authentic to be any better in terms of application and removal.

However, I can say that the coarse applicator supplied with Fusso is very good for things like Autoglym Super Resin polish as it seems to give better filling ability than using a MF applicator which I have found to be best to give very thin coats.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> With regard to the applicator, the supplied applicator with Fusso is too rough and hard resulting in over application and hence, leads to difficulty removing. I haven't found the Authentic to be any better in terms of application and removal.
> 
> However, I can say that the coarse applicator supplied with Fusso is very good for things like Autoglym Super Resin polish as it seems to give better filling ability than using a MF applicator which I have found to be best to give very thin coats.


Hi Rayaan do you mean the Authentic wax itself or the applicator? The reason why we suggest the Authentic premium applicator is because is layer is super soft and doesnt have many pores which allows super thin layer to be put on, the sponge applicator does benefit from not allowing too much product to be absorb into the pads


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

NipponShine said:


> Hi Rayaan do you mean the Authentic wax itself or the applicator? The reason why we suggest the Authentic premium applicator is because is layer is super soft and doesnt have many pores which allows super thin layer to be put on, the sponge applicator does benefit from not allowing too much product to be absorb into the pads


I mean the authentic applicator. It's still harder to apply and remove fusso for me but I've had good results with mf pads.

Having said rhat, fusso is nowhere near as hard to remove as something like meguiars 16 and it's lasting very well on my car


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

white91 said:


> Right I've decided to go for FK1000P, I've pretty convinced performance between the two is very close. FK has been around for years, and people still talk about it! Plus it's marginally cheaper


dont forget you get twice as much in a tin of FK , makes it far cheaper than fusso:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

NipponShine said:


> *I like thread like this which states out facts *and we can have better understanding of what consumer think of the product. I have notice most of the consumer has difficulties in applying and we would like to know what sponge have you use to apply, and no doubt about user friendly part, fusso coat does take little bit learning curve after a few times you get a hang of it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a contradiction there Jackie, or do you mean only those who like your product tell the truth. Everyone is allowed there opinion on a product used, if you dont agree doesn't mean they are lying or just having a go at you.
I tried Fusso and the rest of the line many years ago, the best out of the lot was authentic red. 
There were a few traders who looked in to the products back then, but none took the line on. that could be down to it being a different market back then


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I mean the authentic applicator. It's still harder to apply and remove fusso for me but I've had good results with mf pads.
> 
> Having said rhat, fusso is nowhere near as hard to remove as something like meguiars 16 and it's lasting very well on my car


Have to agree the supplied applicator are very poor. get yourself a better quality applicator and this will help immensely. try a g3 applicator there great for products that are not the easiest to use.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

NipponShine said:


> I like thread like this which states out facts and we can have better understanding of what consumer think of the product. I have notice most of the consumer has difficulties in applying and we would like to know what sponge have you use to apply, and no doubt about user friendly part, fusso coat does take little bit learning curve after a few times you get a hang of it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ust reread hole thread and cant see 1 post that can be called anti fusso,or purposely saying negative things about it. can you point out which posts you mean.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Have to agree the supplied applicator are very poor. get yourself a better quality applicator and this will help immensely. try a g3 applicator there great for products that are not the easiest to use.


The coarse supplied pad definitely has its uses though. It's very good for applying glazes and especially SRP as it almost seems to give more cut!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> I ust reread hole thread and cant see 1 post that can be called anti fusso,or purposely saying negative things about it. can you point out which posts you mean.


Hi it was not aiming at you certainly, of course everyone allows opinion but a constructive ones with facts back up are more then welcome rather then "I don't like it, it is rubbish or S***, crap or whatever" or "don't believe the hype" or something similar is very different from the phrase "I do not like it". People can feel free to dislike the product but putting further comments that aren't helpful is where the problem lies. I will not point out who is that person but people in here or active in several forum will know who this people are.

I must apologise if I have offend you is not that meaning probably I should state it more clear.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> The coarse supplied pad definitely has its uses though. It's very good for applying glazes and especially SRP as it almost seems to give more cut!


not to sure on that one, you have to remember SPR and glazes contain fillers so any marring caused will be filled, although if used wet it may be softer.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

NipponShine said:


> Hi it was not aiming at you certainly, of course everyone allows opinion but a constructive ones with facts back up are more then welcome rather then "I don't like it, it is rubbish or S***, crap or whatever" or "don't believe the hype" or something similar is very different from the phrase "I do not like it". People can feel free to dislike the product but putting further comments that aren't helpful is where the problem lies. I will not point out who is that person but people in here or active in several forum will know who this people are.
> 
> I must apologise if I have offend you is not that meaning probably I should state it more clear.


You didn,t offend me Jackie and never thought it was aimed at me, Firstly its not that i dont like your wax, just fk suits me more. As others have said theres not much between them. 
Get your meaning now. you wont ever please everybody its impossible and if you have noticed them causing trouble, people who like and enjoy using your products will have noticed the same.
There are people on here that will do a test on a product and you know its an honest opinion. where others i wouldnt believe a word, the same applies in threads like this. re looking through the thread you dont need to point out


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> Bit of a contradiction there Jackie, or do you mean only those who like your product tell the truth. Everyone is allowed there opinion on a product used, if you dont agree doesn't mean they are lying or just having a go at you.
> I tried Fusso and the rest of the line many years ago, the best out of the lot was authentic red.
> There were a few traders who looked in to the products back then, but none took the line on. that could be down to it being a different market back then


He'll be aiming it at me mate

I get used to it

When even top pros don't get on with the product though I guess it's not really the dogs danglies but he doesn't like it when people say it's not the best thing ever

Funny really about the 'people don't like it cos it's from Japan' part though. Guaranteed that if that stuff was in an English tub it wouldn't have half as much hype as it has done


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Kimo said:


> He'll be aiming it at me mate
> 
> I get used to it
> 
> ...


If people don't like it is obviously their choice and thats absolutely fine with me, at the end of the day is their personal perference.

However if you say "when people say is not the best thing" that I don't like, I disagree with you and you are going abit to far and twisting the subject. I would only suggest genuine solution to problem solve people's comment when they meet difficulties with the product. I don't do empty talk.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo said:


> That's what happens with most stuff on here
> 
> Hence I stopped posting as much
> 
> ...


Seen the light then,young padawan?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> Seen the light then,young padawan?


Caught a glimpse of it yea


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo said:


> He'll be aiming it at me mate
> 
> I get used to it
> 
> ...


Each to there own though buddy, there are pro's out there that don't my favorite waxes. Doesn't mean there right and i should stop using it. It means they look for different things from a wax and have different tastes. Nothing more nothing less


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't comment on the Fusso wax's as I have never used them - I do use FK1000P, and get 6-8 months protection in the winter time...I only have 2 wax's in my collection FK1000P & Automsmart WAX, both great, but I find the car easier to clean in the winter time when I have used 1000P.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone applied by da?


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

FK1000P


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Both are excellent, though if I was getting Fusso, I'd get the light version, it's easier to work with on all colours. 

I'd get the Fusso and a sample pot of FK1000P and do a side by side.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fusso for me. 
Although FK1000 is probably going to next treat to myself.


----------



## adsk (Feb 24, 2007)

Have used 1000p for the past 3 years. Applied Fusso light 2 months ago. The self-cleaning ability of Fusso after rainfall definitely has the edge on FK. Durability? I'll tell you in 6-8 months time.


----------

